# Sakai city Quake news?



## SpikeC (Mar 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what sort of damage the knife makers have experienced?
Is it too soon to know how they are doing?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 11, 2011)

everyone in sakai seems to be fine... they felt the shaking, but no damage that i know of


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2011)

Is your family OK Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 12, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Is your family OK Jon?


 
it seems like they are all safe for now, but they are in the north, so we are very worried... a lot of time on the phone today.

Thanks for asking


----------

